# First timer, need a lil help!



## BBgrl0887

So me and my gf are growing for the first time, and we dnt have all the equipment like most ppl have, we jst use wat we have at the house and it seem to be wrkin cuz 2 of our plants have white hairs...were jst a lil confused bout the light cycles cuz I have read several diff websites where they said do 12/12 first and some said do 18/6 first...we did 12/12 for a whole week and its been about 2 weeks now tht we are on 18/6..like I said our 2 plants have hairs but only at the very top, so my questions are..1-shld I still be doin 18/6 or wat cycle shld I be on, 2-will the hairs make their way down the rest of the stem, 3-how long until they bud. Id greatly appreciate it if someone cld help me out with these questions, ill be checking bck on here but heres my email address to, it wld jst be easier if I cld gt answers directly to my email...Edit


----------



## Locked

Welcome to MP, I removed your email addy. We don't allow personal info or pics that show your identity. It's for your safety.

18/6 is for vegging your plants, 12/12 is for Flowering them after they have reached sexual maturity. Pics of your plants would help us.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Ideally you should grow your plants from seed under 24hrs of light as MJ is a high energy plant that doesn't need a dark period to grow. The starting with 12/12 thing was a trick to induce the sex a little sooner, but I don't like to do that as it puts unnecessary stress on the plants. Allow them to veg under good light for 5-7 weeks and they will reach sexual maturity. You will know the maturity by the branches beginning to grow staggered from each other rather than directly across from each other.

After they reach that point, they will begin to produce little "pre-flowers" that will either grow out on a tiny stem with a bulb, and look like a tiny lollipop(male), or they will stay tight in the cusp of the spot where the branch connects, called the "node point", and will produce 2 tiny white hairs that stick out of the little bulb (female).

Once you see these, you can determine if you have any males that need to be removed (unless you want to produce a bunch of seeds rather than quality smoke). Then iff the plants are the size that you want, you can switch the lights to the 12hrs on/12hrs off cycle to allow them to begin the flowering phase.

I don't know how much you know about growing MJ but, You will need good strong lights that are in the correct spectrum of color. Not just any lights will do, as these are not house plants. Ideally you want to have lights that produce a color that is in the 6500Kelvin range for vegging plants, and you need enough to produce at least 3000 lumens per square foot of growing area. Many of us use T5 high output florescent lights ffor this. 

Then when it comes time to flower, you will need to increase the lighting to 5000 lumens per square foot of growing space, and it is best to use a light that produces around the 3000Kelvin spectrum as that is best for flowering. There are lots of options for doing this depending on how big and how many plants you wish to grow.

As I said, I don't know how much you know but there is quite a bit to growing MJ as it is a very need specific plant. I suggest that you do some reading here under the different threads, especially the stickies as there is a lot of valuable info there.


----------



## BBgrl0887

So me and my gf discovered yesterday tht 2 out of 4 plants were males :-(  which was kinda upsetting but atleast we gt 2 females   (nt bad for first timers huh). So jst so im clear since our 2 have hairs we shld have them on 12/12 correct? They will bud being on 12/12? And once they start budding do you continue them on 12/12? One the 1 plant the branches are staggered jst like you said and there is 8 rows and on the other there is also 8 so how old are they?


----------



## Hushpuppy

You really can't tell their age by the amount of branches on them. If they are fed and cared for well with plenty of light then they can get many branches, while the same strain of plants under poor conditions will grow less and have fewer branches.

If the plants have produced their alternating branches and preflowers then they are ready to be flowered if you want. Once the 12/12 light cycle has been introduced to the plants and they are showing their sex, then they should stay under the 12/12 light until they are harvested. Switching the lighting cycles or allowing light to get to the plants during the dark period will cause stress to the plants. When plants are in veg, they should be under either 18/6, 20/4, or best 24/0 and kept under this light level until they reach sexual maturity. Once they have reached maturity, you are free to either continue to veg until the plants are as big as you want, or you can switch the lights to the 12/12 and flower them out. But once the you have switched them it is not good to switch them back. Some people do this as a special trick but it is not a good practice for new growers to try.

If you haven't yet, I recommend that you destroy the males. To answer your specific question about the 12/12, yes it is specifically for causing the plants to flower. Only Auto flowering plants will flower under different light cycles. Do you have proper lighting and a controlled grow space for the plants? they need to be in an enclosed space where there is no light able to get to the plants during the dark period. They also need to have proper food and water. Can you tell me about your grow specs?


----------



## BBgrl0887

They do have the alternating branches, now the "preflowers", those are the hairs, right? We started the 12/12 last night and like I said our 2 have hairs so we kno tht they are  females. When you say they shld stay under 12/12 until they harvest, do you mean jst until they start to bud or do I continue 12/12 even when they begin to bud. Im sry so many questions I jst dnt wna screw this up


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

The hairs do not generally show first at the top of the plant--makes me thing it might just be new growth which is often ,mistaken for female parts, especially if the plants were just put under 12/12.  Can you post up a pic?


----------



## MR1

12/12 right till the end.


----------



## BBgrl0887

Well they were under 12/12 for a whole week first then I read something bout 18/6 so we had them in 18/6 for a whole week and once I posted my first question we then put them bck to 12/12...my 1 plant has a bunch of hairs at the top but none on the lower branches yet, and the other plant has a few hairs at the very top to but the branches right below it has a cpl hairs to...my phone is a piece of crap and it wont let me post pics...12/12 right to the end means until the buds stop growing, right?


----------



## MR1

Yes, till they are ripe and ready to harvest.


----------



## BBgrl0887

Well how do you kno when they are ready to harvest? Will they jst stop growing? When I took them out this morning there was hairs on the branches below the very top (and nt jst like 1 or 2, theres several) the hairs are slowly wrkin there way frm the top down, its so exciting cuz its our 1st time ever growing...if anyone else has any other helpful info pls feel free to share


----------



## Hushpuppy

First, you need to get a 30x or stronger magnifying lens to look at the resin glands (trichomes) when they get close to harvest, which can be anywhere from 7-14weeks depending on the strain. Iff you know what strain your plants are then you can look them up on a seedbank website and see how long their flower cycle is. When you know the breeder's flowering time, you can use that as the time that you start looking at the resin  glands with the lens. Here is a inexpensive one that is 40x, ideal for your needs: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Power-Lighted-Magnifying-Glass-Magnifier/dp/B005FV9YD8/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1408285597&sr=8-5&keywords=30x+magnifier[/ame]
What kind of lighting are you using for them? outside? artificial? You can tell us about your setup as long as you don't tell any personal stuff that would give anyone who you are or where you are. It is also very important to know what kind of soil and nutrients you are giving them. You don't want to get them almost there and then have them die from improper treatment. MJ is very temperamental and very need specific even when grown in nature.


----------



## Locked

You might want to read through as much of this as you can. You need to have a grasp of the basic life cycle of Cannabis. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396


----------



## MR1

You can check the grow journals to get an idea what the buds will look like from start to finish. 

View attachment when to harvest.png


----------



## BBgrl0887

So its been bout 2 weeks since our plants have been growing hairs and since we have  switched them bck to 12/12...the hairs are finally frm top to bottom, bout how long do we have to do 12/12 before they start to bud?


----------



## Locked

BBgrl0887 said:


> So its been bout 2 weeks since our plants have been growing hairs and since we have  switched them bck to 12/12...the hairs are finally frm top to bottom, bout how long do we have to do 12/12 before they start to bud?



Depends a bit on the Strain, but most go between 8-10 weeks. With a few that might finish 7 and some that could go 10+.  If it's a Sativa dominant strain it usually takes longer to flower her out.    Just look through some of the Grow Journals and see how big their buds were at X number of weeks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

BBgrl0887 said:


> Well they were under 12/12 for a whole week first then I read something bout 18/6 so we had them in 18/6 for a whole week and once I posted my first question we then put them bck to 12/12...my 1 plant has a bunch of hairs at the top but none on the lower branches yet, and the other plant has a few hairs at the very top to but the branches right below it has a cpl hairs to...my phone is a piece of crap and it wont let me post pics...12/12 right to the end means until the buds stop growing, right?


 
 From this post, it appears that the plants are only 2-3 weeks old and one or 2 of those weeks was under 12 hour light.  Sorry, but there is no way they could be showing sex already, especially under those conditions.  We absolutely need some pictures to determine anything.  However, I would recommend putting them under 24 hour light.  And here we are talking about adequate light.  This generally isn't a project that you can carry out successfully with things you just have laying around your house.  Unless you can set up a dedicated growing space and light it adequately, this is going to be an exercise in futility.  I also recommend that you do some reading on the basics of growing.  We can help you out, but YOU need to have at least some rudimentary knowledge about the growth cycle of marijuana.


----------



## BBgrl0887

Actually they have and are showing their sex and they have been been for awhile now, I dnt kno much bout growing but I kno wat hairs look like im nt tht big of an idiot...I actually have been reading alot an it wldnt hurt to read more, (The Hemp Goddess, if its a inconvenience to answer my questions then dnt, you act like its your duty/responsibility to answer my questions. And as a matter of fact we have gt our plants to the point they are at by using stuff we have around the house, ya we have some lights and stuff but nt those fancy ones. I dnt really give 2 shits wether you believe my plants are we I say they are or nt, im nt on here to prove anything to anyone I jst needed some questions answered but if you wna doubt me and in so many wrds call me a liar then id rather you jst nt respond to anything I post)...anyways, where the branches meet the stems there's lil things tht kinda look like lil bubbles/sacs, is tht normal if so wat is it?


----------



## BBgrl0887

Like ive said before, in unable to upload the pics and believe me i wnt to cuz i kno yous all think im lying, i really wna show you guys cuz were really proud of them and because you guys kno more then i do, the only way i cn do anythin is in a pic txt, im nt tryin to be a creeper or anythin but if anyone is willing to private msg me your num id be more then happy to show any of yous...even if i cld send them to someone and they cld post them for me tht wld be awesome.


----------



## BeerBong

BBgrl0887 said:


> Actually they have and are showing their sex and they have been been for awhile now, I dnt kno much bout growing but I kno wat hairs look like im nt tht big of an idiot...I actually have been reading alot an it wldnt hurt to read more, (The Hemp Goddess, if its a inconvenience to answer my questions then dnt, you act like its your duty/responsibility to answer my questions. And as a matter of fact we have gt our plants to the point they are at by using stuff we have around the house, ya we have some lights and stuff but nt those fancy ones. I dnt really give 2 shits wether you believe my plants are we I say they are or nt, im nt on here to prove anything to anyone I jst needed some questions answered but if you wna doubt me and in so many wrds call me a liar then id rather you jst nt respond to anything I post)...anyways, where the branches meet the stems there's lil things tht kinda look like lil bubbles/sacs, is tht normal if so wat is it?



All the people in this thread are being very nice in taking time to answer your questions correctly. I've learned so much in the year+ I've been here.  But if you ignore what these guys say, ESPECIALLY members like Goddess, you'll kill your plant or harvest it too early or turn it hermie.  If you act like a complete turd (which you are), you'll be ignored altogether. If you think anyone cares about your pride, or if you have anything to prove you are truly in the wrong forum. Try Yahoo or something.

As Goddess said your questions can't be fully answered without pics. 

How do you not know the age of your plants? Were they clones? You just said you "had" plants.  Also new growth sometimes looks like hairs as previously mentioned, so you actually, being the noob you are, may not be showing sex. And quite frankly I can't believe a 3 week old plant (????) would be showing male parts yet. Hope you didn't throw away some winners! But again...without those pics...who knows. 

My advice to you, shut up and read more. Or, smoke your plants now because if you don't do it right all the way through growth you'll produce crappy bud anyways.

Also, use spellcheck.


----------



## BBgrl0887

Thts the thing I dnt have anything to prove to anyone and im nt ignoring anything anyone says to me, I didn't like the way it was said...I have been growing these 2 plants since 6-15-14 so I kno exactly how old they are, I never said I didn't...we had several other ones tht we grew with these 2 but they were males, yous think tht I haven't read a damn thing when I actually have, like I said in the previous post maybe nt enough and I do cont. to read everyday I jst didn't think it wld be a prob to ask jst to make sure but obviously it is. Look im nt tryin to fight with anyone on here all I wnt is some questions answered without being called a liar or watever else.


----------



## Rosebud

What was the question?


----------



## BBgrl0887

Thts the thing I dnt have anything to prove to anyone, I gt there taking time but I didn't like the way it was said, I think it was ignorant, ive been growing my 2 plants since 6-15-14 so I kno exactly how old they are, we grew several other ones with these 2 but they had the balls so I kno they were males..and as I said in my previous post I may nt kno much but I knit wat the hairs look like. I have actually read alot wether yous wna believe tht or nt and it won't hurt to read more which I have been doin but I didn't think it was a prob to ask questions considering yous kno alot more even if I have been reading but obviously it is.


----------



## Rosebud

So really, what is the question?


----------



## BBgrl0887

Thts the thing I dnt have anything to prove to anyone, and I didn't like the way it was said. The 2 plants we have now we have been growing since 6-15-14 so I kno exactly how old they are, we actually grew several other ones with the 2 we have now but they were males and I kno tht because I actually have/do read alot, I think yous all think tht I haven't read a single thing when I actually have read alot and continue to read. Where the branches meet the stems there is lil things tht look like bubbles/sacks, wat is it and is it normal?
 And please dnt ever tell me to shut up again, o and also, I dnt give a **** bout spell check.


----------



## BBgrl0887

Its jst if I have questions in general, thts all I meant when I said tht...but like I jst posted where the stems meet the branches there are lil things tht look like bubbles/sacks, wat is it and is it normal?


----------



## MR1

Those are little biceps they grow to hold up the buds later.


----------



## Rosebud

Please don't break the rules by swearing. No swearing here period.

The people that are helping you are top notch, listen to them. 

Ps, it is much easier to read a post with correct spelling, I am a horrible speller and really use spell check. 

Everyone here wants to help you but your coming off a little hostile for no reason. we are used to diagnosing by sight. A picture really does help a lot. Good luck


Can anyone here tell BB how to post pic's from a phone? I don't know how either.


----------



## BBgrl0887

Its nt tht im trying to cme off hostile, I kno when im being called a liar in so many wrds and I didn't appreciate the way Goddess came at me and I didn't appreciate being tld to shut up either....and jst because I say wat im sayi doesn't mean im nt listening to them...I have said a thousand times I  cnt post pics frm my phone, I cnt figure it out and I feel like cuz I cnt post pics tht ppl think tht im a liar nd tht my plants arent where i say they are so ya if im cmin off a lil hostile thts why cuz I have absolutely no reason to lie to you ppl, I dnt kno who any of you are. If I was liein I wldnt be trying so hard to gt this right and ask
 questions jst to make sure. Spelling is the last thing im worried bout, if yous all can grow plants im sure yous cn figure out a few wrds.
Thank you MR1 for answering my question.


----------



## Rosebud

Are you trying to determine the sex of your plants? Here is a picture of balls, male and a female.View attachment male_female_cannabis000.JPG


----------



## bud88

I am new here and what I have been able to learn from the people here in less than two months is absolutely incredible!! THG was just trying to get an idea of what is going on with your grow. No harm no foul.

 I was lucky that I am growing outside so everything speaks for itself as far as lighting etc.... 
  Pictures would be perfect but we all know that we dont live in a perfect world!  An idea of the lights(type, wattage etc) that you are using would be helpful to the knowledgeable people here. It would also help if you could tell us what nutrients you are using to feed your plants....
     Everyone here wants to help!! They just don't want to give you the wrong advise.

  Lets all kick back and :48:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Woo, this is interesting.


----------



## BBgrl0887

I kno wat sex my plants are im nt having a prob with tht, my plants have hairs frm top to bottom I kno they are females. I already gt rid of a few plants cuz they had balls and it was very obvious they were males. All I wnted to kno was bout how long does it take to bud frm the time they start growing hairs.


----------



## MR1

As soon as you switch to 12/12 lighting the buds should start forming soon after, about a week maybe.


----------



## bud88

BBgrl0887 said:


> Like ive said before, in unable to upload the pics and believe me i wnt to cuz i kno yous all think im lying, i really wna show you guys cuz were really proud of them and because you guys kno more then i do, the only way i cn do anythin is in a pic txt, im nt tryin to be a creeper or anythin but if anyone is willing to private msg me your num id be more then happy to show any of yous...even if i cld send them to someone and they cld post them for me tht wld be awesome.




BBgrl0887,

Here is how I post any picture I take with my phone. 

Take whatever picture you have in your phone that you want to post here and text it to your email address....then save the picture in your email to your computer. Once you have done this you can upload your pictures using the manage attachments button which is below the posting box under Additional Options.

I hope this helps!! Everyone here is more than happy to share their expertise with anyone that may need it!

:48:


----------



## BBgrl0887

1: 

View attachment WP_20140904_15_12_47_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

2: 

View attachment WP_20140904_15_13_19_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Here 

View attachment WP_20140904_15_13_28_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

4: 

View attachment WP_20140904_15_13_58_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

5: 

View attachment WP_20140904_15_14_08_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

6:this shot of the top is a diff top frm the post above 

View attachment WP_20140904_15_14_18_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

7: They are pics of 2 diff plants 

View attachment WP_20140904_15_14_28_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

I hope everyone will now believe tht we actually have plants and tht they are in fact females and tht Im nt an idiot an I do kno what hairs look like...


----------



## Hushpuppy

BB we believed you before but we just couldn't get what you were describing to us. Those plants actually look a bit odd from what we normally see with standard photoperiod plants. It is quite unusual to see plants that tall, with no alternating branches that are fflowering. (it is the alternating branches that usually means sexual maturity and ability to fflower). As Mr. Spock would say on Star Trek, "fascinating" :huh:

They look to be healthy enough. Although they look to be somewhat stretched from not having strong enough light on them for the full 12hrs. However that could be the nature of the strain to grow like that. What kind of soil do you have them in at this point? Are you doing any kind of feeding or just straight water?


----------



## bud88

One thing I will say.....for a piece of crap phone as you put it. It has a pretty darn good camera!! Those pictures are very crisp.   Do you know what strain your plants are?


----------



## BBgrl0887

Well I bought a new phone thts why I'm able to post pics now...miracle grow potting soil and miracle grow powder feed.. I have no idea wat strain they are, my girlfriend smokes so the seeds she gts frm her bud thts wat we planted, thts how we grew those 2, we had a cpl other ones but they were males and it was very obvious cuz they had the "balls"


----------



## BBgrl0887

O and I dnt watch star trek, never seen it lol


----------



## Rosebud

7-9 weeks they should be done.


----------



## BBgrl0887

Do you mean 7-9 weeks frm now or 7-9 all together


----------



## BBgrl0887

I'm nt sure wat strain my plants are but I jst gt my 60x lens, someone had posted tht if you kno wat strain they are you will kno when to start looking at the resin glands, well since I dnt kno wat strain mine are how will I kno when to start looking and how will I kno if I'm looking at the right thing.


----------



## bud88

I think she means from now....

Im new to this but may I suggest using a different nutrient than Miracle Gro....

Sure there are people who use it but most will tell you that it will make your bud taste unpleasant and there are many other nutrients that are specifically made for MJ that will work much better.


----------



## Hushpuppy

You will be able to tell when your plants are getting closer to harvest. I would figure that in about 6-7 weeks, they will look like the picture that I have posted here. The buds that you have now will thicken up a lot and get heavy. Many off the white hairs will have died off and turned reddish/brownish color. At that point, you will want to begin looking very close at the resin glands.

 You will see the resin glands begin to grow on the buds and smaller "sugar leaves" that grow around the buds. They will be tiny, shiny looking things that look like someone sprinkled sugar crystals all over the buds and the "sugar leaves". When you look at them with your magnifying lens, you will see that they look like tiny glass suckers, tiny glass straws with clear to milky white balls on the tops. When they are getting ready, those little balls on top will swell and then as they become ripe, they will get milky white looking. When they reach full ripe, you will begin to see a couple of the tiny suckers (resin glands) get a yellowish/brownish (amber) color. The process off ripening of the resin glands takes anywhere from a couple weeks (after the heads are swelled), to 4-5 weeks depending on the strain.

 I would say that if you begin checking them around 6weeks from now that they will be swollen but still mostly clear. then within another week or 3, you will see them change from clear to milky to some amber ones.


----------



## BBgrl0887

Is this the reddish/brownish you were tlkin bout? 

View attachment WP_20140908_14_03_50_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

New photos: 

View attachment WP_20140908_14_04_22_Pro.jpg


View attachment WP_20140908_14_06_45_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

.. 

View attachment WP_20140908_14_07_32_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

.. 

View attachment WP_20140908_14_08_57_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

.. 

View attachment WP_20140908_14_09_44_Pro.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

No those are all white hairs. You are about 6-7 weeks away from what I am talking about. Right now, all you need to focus on is giving them plenty of good light, fresh air, good water, and quality nutrients. Just keep watching them for the next 6-7 weeks to make sure they stay healthy and happy and you will see the progression that I am talking about. The buds will get bigger and fatter, some off the white hairs will die off and turn brown while new white hairs will grow in behind them.

It looks like you are doing fine so don't get impatient. Don't love the plants to death (it is very easy to love them to death by giving too much nutrients and/or water). Don't get in a hurry, and iff they begin to not look right, don't panic. Just take a few pics and post up here so we can see what's happening  Keep asking questions and reading


----------



## bud88

:yeahthat:

May I suggest you change to a Bloom nutrient other than Miracle Gro. There are nutrients that are made for MJ or

something as simple and inexpensive as Espoma Flower Tone(which is organic) can be purchased at Home Depot/Lowes/Benny's.... a 4lb bag is $10. I'm sure others will chime in with their favorite bloom nutrients. You could also give them some black strap molasses.

:48:


----------



## BBgrl0887

Thank both of you very much, me and my girlfriend do continue to read every day. We really appreciate all the info tht you'd have been giving us, Hushpuppy: You've made it very easy to understand everything, I like the way you brake everything &#55357;&#56391; for us..im the type of person who likes to have everything explained step by step, cuz it doesn't matter wat I'm doin I'm always afraid I'm gna screw whatever it is in doin up but with the way tht you explain everything there's no way tht we cld screw it up lol, so we jst wnted to thank you very much and if you cld continue to help us and give us info we wld greatly appreciate it. We are super impatient, I was jst telling her last night tht I wish they wld jst hurry up and bud already..its jst amazing to watch then grow and to do wat they do, it's jst incredible to me tht it starts frm something so tiny and small and turns into this big beautiful plant. 
Bud88: Do you use the Espoma Flower Tone, wat is black strap molasses?


----------



## BBgrl0887

.. 

View attachment WP_20140909_11_33_38_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

&#55357;&#56835; 

View attachment WP_20140909_11_34_42_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

... 

View attachment WP_20140909_11_34_22_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

&#55357;&#56842; 

View attachment WP_20140909_11_35_06_Pro.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

You are welcome  I am happy to help. These plants are indeed amazing. I assure you we all get impatient watching them grow and flower. The best is yet to come, when the buds really swell and begin to look like the ones in the pic that I have attached. I intend to be here ongoing so I will be glad to help as much as I can. 

View attachment SAM_0866.JPG


----------



## Hushpuppy

I attached the wrong pic as that is an up-close view of just one off the buds on my little plants. Here is the one I meant to post :doh: 

View attachment SAM_0867.JPG


----------



## Hushpuppy

While Bud88 is correct that you should switch to a flowering nutrient at this point, I wouldn't recommend that you use the Espoma flower tone as that is for "organic" growing and you are using synthetic nutrients. You also will not need to worry about the molasses at this point as that is also for  organic growing. At this point since you have been using the synthetic nutrients, you cant switch to organics without going through some major changes that could stress the plants.

Its OK that you are in synthetic nutrients. I personally don't recommend a new grower use the miracle grow nutrients as they can be very difficult to manage sometimes. However, you seem to be managing it just fine so it isn't a problem. 

What I would suggest that you do is get some TNT tomato bloom nutrients to add to your soil. This is a good nutrient that is also in a synthetic line and will work fine for what you have going. Many people will tell you that you should use nutrients that are formulated for growing MJ. I totally agree with them because it will make it easier for you the grower to use MJ formulated nutes rather than general purpose nutrients. But that would be for your next grow, not this one. It isn't good to do much changing of things in the middle of the grow, as MJ is a very finicky plant that likes things to be a certain way with not a lot of changes.

I don't know if you have a Lowes in your area but here is a link to another bloom product that you could use called Alaska More Bloom It will work as well as the TNT: http://www.lowes.com/pd_122479-1321...l=1&currentURL=?Ntt=vegetable+food&facetInfo=


----------



## MR1

Here is a picture to show what Hushpuppy was talking about.





> Is this the reddish/brownish you were tlkin bout?



View attachment 009 (1024x742).jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Hushpuppy: Do you use the TNT? We shld start using it on our next grow right? Are those your plants, they are BEAUTIFUL! Look at the hairs on the 3rd and 4th pics on the 3rd page  I posted and also the 1st and 4th pic on the 4th page, if you look closely you cn see a few brownish hairs, is tht wat your tlkin bout


----------



## Hushpuppy

I don't currently use the TNT but have used it before with decent results. It is really more of a tomato bloom nutrient but the nutrient needs of tomatoes and MJ are similar. You need to get one of the ones I posted and begin using it now to feed your plants the bloom nutrients that they need going forward. 

Then for the next grow you can continue to use what you are using if it works well enough for you and you like the results, or you can change and try something new. Something that is either formulated for MJ or go to "organic nutes". The TNT is a good bloom nute or if you cant find that but you can find the Alaska More Bloom, That might be even better. I haven't used the Alaska bloom nute but I have heard others who said they really liked it.

Yes the pics I posted are in my current little grow space. They are about 2weeks from harvest. That is what yours will eventually look like if they stay healthy to the end. The pic above that MR1 posted is a very good pic that shows the white pistil hairs and brown (dead) pistil hairs. You do have a couple brown pistil hairs on yours, and you will see them grow out white then die off and turn brown all the way through the flower cycle. But you should reach a point in several weeks where the pistil hairs stop growing as much and the most off them will have died off. That is a good signal that they are reaching the final weeks before harvest. THAT is when you start watching the trichomes for them changing from clear to milky white, and then to amber. The more Indica dominant the plant is, the shorter(typically) the time will be between the pistil die-off and trich ripening. While the more Sativa dominant the plant is, the longer it will take after the pistils cease growing for the trichs to ripen.

Looking at the pic MR1 posted, you can barely see the leaves and bud for all the little trichomes that are covering everything. Yours are already beginning to grow those trichomes but if you look closely at yours, you will notice that they have very little if any "heads" on the stems right now. As they age, the plant will produce the oils and chemicals that will fill those heads and make them swell until they look like the pic above. If you look carefully at them, you can see that they are looking mostly milky white but I can see a couple that appear to be beginning to turn amber.

Many people here or who grow their own bud tend to let the trichomes get a certain amount of amber trichs before harvesting. The more amber they get, the more "narcotic" effect they will have. This variation of "heady" effect and "narcotic" effect varies with different strains. If a plant strain is predisposed to be a "couch-lock" high then the more you allow it to get amber, the more "couch-lock" or "narcotic" effect it will have. The less amber you let it get, it will still have some "narcotic" effect but not as much. Instead it will have a little more "heady" effect. 

Now if the plant is a strain that is predisposed to be a very "heady" high rather than any "narcotic" effect, then allowing it to go longer to get a lot off amber trichs will not turn it to a "narcotic", "couch-lock" high. At the most, it would only calm the "headiness" of the high. Inversely, if you take it too early before the trichomes are fully mature (milky looking) then you can cause it to have a very "racey" high that can cause heart palpitations and paranoia. Most of the time, I prefer to allow mine to get 5-10% amber so that I know that all of the trichs have reached full maturity.


----------



## BBgrl0887

So I jst go to the store and ask for TNT nutrient's or &#55356;&#57157; Bloom Nutrient? They are absolutely beautiful, wat strain are they? I'm assuming this isn't your first harvest, right. Each day there are more and more of the brown hairs. I'm happy you seen them cuz tht at least tells me tht me and her are doin something right. So when then stop growing and all die all I shldnt panic, I'm glad you tld me tht cuz we most deff wld have panicked lol. There is so much stuff to kno and to do to grow, we never thought when we first decided to grow tht there was this much tht went along with it, dnt gt me wrong we love doin it and have enjoyed every sec as it is an absolutely incredible thing to watch and experience, but its ALOT to kno. I dnt even smoke, my girl does and I still gt super excited and enjoy it jst as much as she does cuz its something tht she loves to do (smoke) and enjoys and as long as she happy then I'm happy &#55357;&#56845;. So basically once the (i call them sugar sprinkles (trichomes)) sugar sprinkles turn amber then tht the best time to harvest, right?


----------



## BBgrl0887

The size pots we have our girls in are: 2.6Q and 2.5Q. Do you think those pots are big enough or should we have them in something bigger?


----------



## Hushpuppy

If you have a Lowes or home depot or Ace hardware store, then go in and look in the gardening section where they have all of the fertilizers and you should see it. Just make sure you read it to see that it says Bloom nutrients on it. And it should be in liquid form. If the TNT is there, it is hard to miss as it has TNT in big letters on the bottle. If they don't have the TNT then look for the Alaska more bloom. Any of these stores should have both of these right now as it is going into fall.

Mine are actually Berry Bomb auto, which is an auto-fflowering strain. they won't get very big or produce a lot but they are quicker as they have a shorter grow time than photo-period plants. They are good for someone who is getting started and wants to get some head stash to have while the photos are growing. No this isn't my first harvest  If you want to see some of my stuff that I have done over the past few years, just look at the grow journals in my signature.

There is a lot to know with growing MJ. I don't think anyone has ever over estimated the level of work and knowledge that it takes to grow good bud. I had a friend who wanted to go ffull tilt into growing for profit. He told me the second year in that he never would have thought that it would be as much work and responsibility as it is. That is why we here try to help as many as we can to get around the learning curve that comes with growing MJ. But a true grower at heart will discover the wonder of this plant while watching it grow. If you continue to grow and watch your plants carefully, you will learn the "whisper" of the plants as they tell you what they want and how they feel. I can just sit and watch them sway in the breeze for hours.

Yeah, once you see the "sprinkles" begin to turn amber here and there on the leaves and buds, then you are at the "harvest window". As I said, you can harvest as soon as you see the first sign of amber, or you can wait 5-10 days until they get a lot of amber. I like to have some amber but not a lot. You will be able to look at them and say that is a little bit off amber, or that is about 1/4 amber, or wow that is about 1/2 amber.

On the pot size; Ideally they should be in bigger pots to achieve maximum results. You could get 2-3 gallon pots and some unfertilized soil and transplant them. This would allow them to get bigger but at this point, I would say that they are fflowering and look happy enough then leave them be. You will just have to water and feed more often as they get further along so that they don't dry out. Transplanting at this point could cause problems if you damage the roots or stun them with transplant shock. It is best to do all transplanting during the veg phase and/or early flower before the flowers set.


----------



## BBgrl0887

Thts awesome, I wanted to order some auto-flowering. We love to jst sit and watch them and its amazing how fast they grow, it's like you look at them one sec and then 10mins later they look a lil diff, its incredible. We are so scared we are gna screw it up when it comes time to harvest, is it hard? We thought we shld have them in bigger pots but figured it wld stress them out and they look fine so we jst decided to keep them in the pots they are in, but our next grow we will kno to put them in bigger pots. Can we start growing them in the 2-3gallon pots frm the start or wld tht be to much?


----------



## bud88

BBgrl0887 said:


> Can we start growing them in the 2-3gallon pots frm the start or wld tht be to much?



You would want to start your seed in a small pot or what seems popular here is a red Solo cup with holes poked in it for drainage. You want to use soil that is not full of nutrients...One the seedling is ready for vegging you can transplant into the 2-3 gallon pots. If you are planning on a transplant before flowering I would suggest you go from the solo cup to a 1 gallon pot  for vegging and then into the 2-3 gallon pots for flowering. I'm new to this and am going by what I have read and been told by some of the more veteran members. 
 There are members here who grow some pretty awesome flowers using only a 1 gallon pot!! So I guess its a matter of choice...There are other ways of doing it but I will leave those up to the veteran's here who will be around shortly..If I missed something or messed it up....:48:


----------



## Hushpuppy

Hey, Bud said it right on there. Start the seeds in a solo cup of soil that has no nutrients. I believe miracle grow has a seed starter soil that works well (if that is all that you can get). Then you can transplant them when they are well established and growing, to a 1-2gal. You can stay with that till harvest as some do with synthetic grows, but iff you decide you want to grow organic bud then you will want to go to a bigger pot, like 5gal so that the plants have more to pull ffrom.

If you look at the online hydro stores, you can order stuff online and have it delivered right to your door. www.plantlightinghydroponics.com is one that I use. www.hpsgrowlightstore.com is another that I use for my indoor lights. You can also get some real good deals ffrom Amazon.com

If you intend to grow for yourself and for profit, then I don't recommend using autos as they don't produce the level and quality of bud that you want for selling. They are great for someone who has a small grow and wants to get some bud quicker than with traditional photoperiod plants. But they are done a little differently than photoperiod plants.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

> I don't recommend using autos as they don't produce the level and quality of bud that you want for selling



I've grown Northern Lights Blue twice and you would eat those words if you had smoked some  hah 

BUT, the key here is yields in my opinion. Getting 1oz+ off of an auto is a major achievement.. but we all know 1oz from a single plant for the amount of time and work / money that goes into it, isn't great. 

Back to that quality part... yeah, I've had some killer autos


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Just to let you know, we do not discuss selling on this forum.  This is part of the site rules.


----------



## BBgrl0887

The Hemp Goddess: Well how bout you give me a list of the rules then, it was said in previous posts and you had nothing to say but as soon as I say something you have something to say, so give me a list of the rules.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Rules are here:http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/misc.php?do=showrules

not gonna be much to sell after you smoke a bowl of it....


----------



## Hackerman

Wow! Kudos to the moderators here and their incredible tolerence.

If someone comes into MY home and insults me, I show them the door and tell them not to come back. I usually do that the FIRST time they do it. 

After about 10 insults, you mods just keep on taking the beating.

I have been a moderator in many many forums way back to the days of BBS and there is not one time I would have taken the abuse that I see Rose and HG take here.

Hey girls, make me a mod, I'll thin this herd in a hurry. LMAO

Kudos, girls (and guys). And, THANK YOU for letting me into your home.


----------



## BBgrl0887

I'm NT giving anyone a beating but when I feel like I'm being disrespected or singled out in gna sat something, I'm NT one jst to sit back and take it. If you look at any of the other pages you'd see I gt along jst fine wit the ppl that are nice to me. I wad never tld the rules so how am I supposed to kno something when I was never told. Like I said in my previous post, the same things were said and nothin was said bout it until I mentioned it so ya of course I'm gna feel like I'm being singled out. I'm nt here to start trouble, I'm here to learn and Hushpuppy and Bud have been very helpful and very nice and I really appreciate it.


----------



## BBgrl0887

Thank you JustAnotherAntMarching for posting the rules for me, much appreciated.


----------



## Kindbud

Cant we all just get along hahaha lol :48:


----------



## bud88

BBgrl0887 said:


> The Hemp Goddess: Well how bout you give me a list of the rules then, it was said in previous posts and you had nothing to say but as soon as I say something you have something to say, so give me a list of the rules.



Chill!!!!!!! Simple common sense should tell you that shouldnt be discussed?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang




----------



## Kindbud

Hahahaha lol funny


----------



## Hushpuppy

Wow that is a classic shot of Michael when he was still black. Its a shame his life had to go and end the way it did. He was amazingly talented. eace: Rest in peace MJ

BBG; don't take it as a personal assault as I am just as guilty as anyone for not remembering that we don't discuss certain things on this forum in order to keep authorities from getting into our business here. There have been others including myself who have been admonished for absent mindedly discussing things that can cause issues. I should have remembered that and told you. That is my fault. :doh:


----------



## BBgrl0887

Thts ok, I shld have known NT to say anything...thank you for being so nice... 

View attachment WP_20140914_12_11_41_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

.. 

View attachment WP_20140914_12_03_00_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

... 

View attachment WP_20140914_12_04_06_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

.. 

View attachment WP_20140914_12_05_02_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

.... 

View attachment WP_20140914_12_07_09_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

.. 

View attachment WP_20140914_12_13_43_Pro.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

She/they are looking quite happy. If you have any questions in particular, you can PM me to ask on a 1:1 level.


----------



## bud88

Looking  really nice!! Wish my phone had a camera like that....lol...what model is it if you dont mind me asking?

:48:


----------



## BBgrl0887

Hushpuppy: Thank you very much, I will take you up on tht offer, its jst alot easier then dealing with everything tht cmes along with posting on here...Bud: I jst gt this phone like last week its a Nokia Lumia 630 Windows 8.1 (Cricket Service). It's an excellent phone, I bought it on the Cricket website, it was originally a 200.00 phone but was on sale for 49.99, cnt beat tht &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Kindbud

looking good BB getting frosty


----------



## BBgrl0887

Thank you, were trying... Nice to kno tht were doin gd for our first time.


----------



## BBgrl0887

.. 

View attachment WP_20140918_11_39_21_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

... 

View attachment WP_20140918_11_40_01_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

.... 

View attachment WP_20140918_11_40_42_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

..... 

View attachment WP_20140918_11_40_55_Pro.jpg


----------



## Kindbud

Still a long time to go but it will fly by!! Z


----------



## Hushpuppy

Appears to be progressing along nicely, but appears a little underlit. What kind off lights to you have on them? or are you taking them out during the day to the sunlight and then bringing them back in at night?


----------



## BBgrl0887

Been talking them out during the day but its starting to get dark alot sooner now. What kind of lights do you recommend? I don't want to order them off line cuz we kinda need them like now. Can we get wat we need from a Wal-Mart?


----------



## BBgrl0887

.. 

View attachment WP_20140924_15_20_24_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

... 

View attachment WP_20140924_15_19_39_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

.... 

View attachment WP_20140924_15_18_57_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

..... 

View attachment WP_20140924_15_18_38_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

...... 

View attachment WP_20140924_15_18_00_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

....... 

View attachment WP_20140924_12_17_23_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

........ 

View attachment WP_20140924_12_16_00_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

&#55357;&#56842; 

View attachment WP_20140924_12_12_20_Pro.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

You really cant get the kind of lights that you need from the local department stores. In order to finish these properly you need to have high quality lighting to even come close to the power of the sun. This is the light that I use for my plants: http://www.hpsgrowlightstore.com/ip...ps-dimmable-6-cool-tube-xl-reflector-set.html
This light will cover a 4'x4' space nicely, and will help them girls produce some good dense buds. But you also need to have lots of air movement around the plants and ffresh air being supplied to the plants as they will use up all of the CO2 pretty quick in an enclosed space. These lights also produce a lot of heat that will build up iff you don't remove it.

Do you have a place for the plants that you can put them where they won't be disturbed during their dark period?


----------



## BBgrl0887

I wasn't sure if we cld gt wat we needed frm a store or NT, since you say we cnt then ill be using the link tht you gave us, thank you &#55357;&#56842;. Yes we have a space where they aren't disturbed for the dark period, the only thing we were concerned bout was the lighting since its starting to gt dark all sooner here.


----------



## Hushpuppy

It really depends on where you are and how cold you will get in the next 4 weeks. If you are in Texas, then you have time to finish it outside even though the days are getting shorter. We just had the fall equinox so there is still time. However, if you are in Chicago or Detroit, or further north, then your days outside are shortly numbered and you will want to finish inside to get a good yield.


----------



## BBgrl0887

Ya I'm in Pittsburgh


----------



## BBgrl0887

So we ordered our light today, NT sure how long it'll take to gt here. So one of our friends said tht when he was growing he cut the long branches of his plants so tht all the energy (or watever you wna say) is focused jst on the buds, is tht a gd idea, shld we do tht or jst leave then alone.


----------



## Kindbud

Don't cut anything!


----------



## BBgrl0887

That's what I thought and was thinking I just wanted to make sure and get advice from ppl on here...thank you


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah that is a veriation of some tricks that improve budding in certain situations. Iff a plant is very bushy and there isn't much light getting down to the lower parts of the plant, then you can cut off those branches that aren't getting any light, and remove the small buds that form around the base of the plant and on the lower parts off larger branches. But ffor your plants, you don't want to do anything like that as your are straight and tall rather than bushy. All of the buds on your plants appear to be getting ample light.

If you ordered from the place I gave you, then it will not take more than 5 days to get it. I wouldn't be suprised to see you get it monday


----------



## BBgrl0887

I did order frm the same place, the same one actually, I figured you kinda seem like you kno wat you tlkin bout so we better listen lol...ill tell you wat tho, I wasn't to thrilled bout spending jst bout 200.00 on a light, jst the shipping was 22.something but I guess you gta do wat you gta do if you wnt them to grow right. Were super excited tho, we cnt wait for it to gt here..i wnted to do like the next day shipping but it was over a 100.00 dollars and there was absolutely no way tht I was spending tht much.


----------



## BBgrl0887

When is the best time to clone?


----------



## bud88

BBgrl,

Not to throw a damper on things but how is the electrical in your apartment/home? It is a good idea to make sure that everything will handle the load of the equipment you plan on using....Where I live,  if your a MMJ cardholder . and are going to grow it is a law that you have to have a licensed electrician inspect your wiring. Granted your not growing medically....But you dont want any potential fire issues either...Be Safe!!!
:48:

BTW.....If you listen to HP you will be very happy with the results! Just look at the last pics I posted in my journal...  I have 6 of those hanging and that is the smallest. And I still have half of each plant to harvest.


----------



## BBgrl0887

The electricity in my house is good. Thank you for looking out. HP has been very helpful and he knows tht, Me and Christine (my gf) are very very thankful for all the info he has given us. Ever piece of advice he throws our way we listen to and make sure we do.


----------



## Rosebud

We are so lucky to have Hushpuppy, he is awesome. We are thankful for him.  

As far as cloning you will know when the plant is big enough to take starts. I would think 4 weeks or so. Anytime from then thru the second week of flowering. We don't clone a flowering plant if you can help it as it stresses the plant in flower.


----------



## BBgrl0887

Look at my pics I posted, do you think I'm ok to clone?


----------



## Hackerman

Rosebud said:


> We are so lucky to have Hushpuppy, he is awesome. We are thankful for him.



Ditto on that, sister.


----------



## BBgrl0887

.. 

View attachment WP_20141001_09_09_51_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

... 

View attachment WP_20141001_09_11_58_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

.... 

View attachment WP_20141001_09_13_34_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

..... 

View attachment WP_20141001_09_13_59_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

...... 

View attachment WP_20141001_09_14_39_Pro.jpg


----------



## superman

A little late to clone now. You'd just be loosing bud in the slim, slim chance they'd root and re-veg. But, you're on your way to getting it figured out.
  Next time cut some clones just before you start to flower and they'll do fine. Learning to clone is one of best things you can do. I've kept 2 strains going for 8 years by cloning. Once you get cloning down starting from seed seems like a pain in the butt. Good luck!!
  Peace, SM


----------



## Hushpuppy

Yeah Superman is correct. It is definitely too late to do any cloning off off these plants. The next set you start, let them veg for about 5-7weeks before flipping the light cycle ffor flowering. Just before you flip them, you can take a few cuttings and make clones. When the time comes we will help you along


----------



## BBgrl0887

Thank you both very much. Were super excited to start me ones so we can clone. HP, our light shld be here sometime tmr morning (10-2-14), were super excited for tht to cme to, I kno we shld have had it frm the start but we obviously did something right without it lol. We cnt wait to start new ones and start them off with the light, we cnt wait to see the diff in the growth.


----------



## BBgrl0887

Our light came earlier today, were so excited and we were really shocked at the same time, we weren't expecting it to be as big as it was, but really happy tht it's finally here.


----------



## BBgrl0887

..


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Not sure if Hushpuppy mentioned it or not, but do not touch the HPS / MH bulb with your bare hand! And it's best to rub it down with a clean cloth or towel after you've screwed it in. 

Enjoy! :aok:


----------



## BBgrl0887

No he didn't mention it. I'm jst curious as to why you shldnt touch it with ur bare hands and why to wipe it down with a towel.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The oils from your skin can actually make the High Pressure Sodium bulb e.x.p.l.o.d.e. 

Like "boosh"... and that'd be rather dangerous. :aok:


----------



## Hushpuppy

that is correct. I guess the oils from your hands are enough  when they get hot to do something to the glass bulb and cause it to burst. I usually use the poly foam wrapper that the bulb is in, inside the box. I use that to hold the bulb and screw it in as it has good grip to it on the glass and that keeps me ffrom touching the glass. You can touch the base which is metal without hurting anything.  What wattage did you get?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Hushpuppy said:


> that is correct. I guess the oils from your hands are enough  when they get hot to do something to the glass bulb and cause it to burst. I usually use the poly foam wrapper that the bulb is in, inside the box. I use that to hold the bulb and screw it in as it has good grip to it on the glass and that keeps me ffrom touching the glass. You can touch the base which is metal without hurting anything.  What wattage did you get?



They had mentioned they bought the exact one you linked, so it looks like they got an iPower 600w Cool Tube.


----------



## BBgrl0887

I wish you guys wld have mentioned tht way before it even arrived lol, we were so excited tht we didn't read the directions first so of course I put the bulb in with my bare hands and now you have Christine (my gf) freaking out lol. Do you think it wld be ok if I took the bulb out with a towel wiped it down with a diff towel and then put it bck in. On the ballast, how there is diff dimming options 50% 75% 100%, which option shld we have it on? You guys have no idea how much Christine and I appreciate all your help.


----------



## MR1

Take a paper towel moisten it with alcohol and just wipe the bulb down while it is off of course. You don't have to take it out of the fixture .


----------



## Kindbud

What Mr1 said^^^ remember to wait a while to let the bulb cool off


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Yep, rubbing alcohol on a paper towel, wipe it down good, but wait for the rest of the alcohol to evaporate before turning on. I'd say give it a good 3-5 minutes after wiping it down. 

Sorry about not saying in advance. There's SO much knowledge to be had in this, that some things will slip past our minds here and there. It was one of those first things I learned about my light along the way, and I'm grateful I did! 

No need for your GF to get upset, but it IS a reason to be cautious! So, we're all glad you're listening!  Personally, since it looks like you got a cool tube light hood reflector, I would unscrew the bulb and make sure I wiped it down g.o.o.d. 

But yes, keep that in mind for future. With HPS light bulbs you do not want to touch them. Now, if you had a T5 fixture (vegging light, no HPS) those bulbs can surely be touched. But this is not what you have, so wipe wipe wipe! hah  

Good luck, and keep us posted.


----------



## BBgrl0887

MR1: I'll keep the alcohol in mind for when I have to put in the new one, right after I read the post last night when I gt hme frm wrk I shut the light off let it cool down and made sure I wiped it down super super gd, or shld I wipe it down with alcohol jst in case.
Dr Green Fang: It's ok its nt your fault, I was jst joking when I said "wish you guys wld have told me"...I should have read the directions. It's NT all your guys job to tell me every little bit of info tht comes along with all this. Christine gts freaked out by anything and everything lol thts jst how she is so her freaking out bout this isn't unusual lol...we are still reading all the time but for me its so much easier to understand when someone is explaining things to me. So again, thank you all so very much. Do does everyone grow indoors or do some of you grow outdoors? How long has everyone been growing?


----------



## MR1

You should use the alcohol, it is hard to get all the grease from your fingers off without alcohol, it tends to just smear around.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

MR1 said:


> You should use the alcohol, it is hard to get all the grease from your fingers off without alcohol, it tends to just smear around.



^Indeed^

:aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

It really is not a good idea to get oil from your hands on any type of light bulb.  The oil left by your hand can heat up hotter than the surrounding glass, causing breakage and/or a shortened life. With higher wattage bulbs this is more critical than with smaller wattage bulbs, but I have gotten in the habit of slipping on a glove to handle any kind of bulb.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

The Hemp Goddess said:


> It really is not a good idea to get oil from your hands on any type of light bulb.  The oil left by your hand can heat up hotter than the surrounding glass, causing breakage and/or a shortened life. With higher wattage bulbs this is more critical than with smaller wattage bulbs, but I have gotten in the habit of slipping on a glove to handle any kind of bulb.



Thanks for the words THG. Will be certain to change my ways with the T5's miss. :aok:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

*deleted* 

Double post


----------



## BBgrl0887

So I'm sure everyone's light has dimming options, mine are 50% 75% 100%, which of those shld we have it on?


----------



## Hushpuppy

If you were using it over seedlings then I would say 50% until they get going good, then bump it up to 75% for about a week when they are showing good growth, then go to full strength.

If you grow your seedlings under florescent lights until they are big enough to fflower, which is what most of us do who grow inside, then you would leave it set at 100% ffor fflowering, unless you had it in a very small space and heat was an issue. 

Many grow indoors but there are many who grow outdoors as well. There are some who do both indoor and outdoor growing. I am exclusively an indoor grower and I have been growing seriously for about 5 years. THG has been growing since the stone age :hubba: Seriously though, there is a wide variety of grow experience here.


----------



## BBgrl0887

The space isn't super small, its a decent size..so since they are already grown shld I put it at 100%? I jst wna be sure cuz I dnt wna burn/hurt them in any type of way cuz I've noticed the the very tips of every leaf on the branches are turning brown but it's very lil I'm jst afraid its gna gt worse


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Oh it will get worse. You see, the plant starts to really "utilize" itself after around week 6 or so. It will start "using up" the fan leaves and they will start turning some gnarly colors etc. At least 90% of most grows do... there's a lot of organic people that are perfectly green right till the finish, but that's no fun!! hahahah  (actually that's awesome!)

Anyways, good morning and good luck :aok:


----------



## BBgrl0887

So the leaves are supposed to turn like tht, I'm NT doin anythin wrong


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

BBgrl0887 said:


> So the leaves are supposed to turn like tht, I'm NT doin anythin wrong



Oh, leaves doing things is rather subjective at first. Could be nute burn, could be cal-mag deficiency, could be a lot of things.. but what I've experience is from week 6 and one, the plant will show signs of "using up" the fan leaves (solar panels) and start to give them necrosis. Not from nute burn, not from deficiency, just the strain wanting to use the leaves up the way it is. 

I'm not sure without seeing the plant what it's doing, but generally I don't worry from my leaves slowly turning, especially if it's mostly lower leaves. They will "show signs of wear" from the lower portion of the plant mostly.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

Also, no matter what happens with this plant, just know you're "in it" now and are certainly going to do better every single grow. Next run, get a bean from a reputable place, and reputable breeder (great genetics is the best starting point), and just keep on learning through it. Your stuff will only get better and better. :aok:


----------



## BBgrl0887

This is the brown spots in tlking bout, its on every leaf, every corner on both of the girls... Like I said its not that bad but were still worried bout it only because it's our first time an we dnt wnt to screw anything up. If you look at all the other leafs in the pic, you can see the spots on them to. 

View attachment WP_20141004_19_25_00_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

.. 

View attachment WP_20141004_19_26_10_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

... 

View attachment WP_20141004_19_26_48_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

.... 

View attachment WP_20141004_19_28_05_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

..... 

View attachment WP_20141004_19_29_03_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

...... 

View attachment WP_20141004_19_29_42_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

....... 

View attachment WP_20141004_19_30_13_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

........ 

View attachment WP_20141004_19_31_20_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

......... 

View attachment WP_20141004_19_32_50_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

.......... 

View attachment WP_20141004_19_33_32_Pro.jpg


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

That's just showing you that your nutes are at the MAX you'd want to run them. Nute burn starts at the tips, and that is 100% normal looking to me. :aok:


----------



## superman

Nothing wrong with those leaves. The very points is really no big deal but if the tips on the edges of the leaves start looking the same then give them strait water for at least a couple times you water them. And water heavy enough so it drains out the bottom to help wash out the nute build up. But, they look good!!
  Peace, SM


----------



## Hushpuppy

I would agree with all of the above  You will get normal wear and tear on the leaves over time and as she gets towards the harvest, you will see lower leaves that are older, yellow off and die. That is normal. It is when you begin to see a pattern of unhealthy actions that there is something to be concerned about.


----------



## BBgrl0887

What does nute mean?


----------



## Hushpuppy

lol, we forget that there are lots of terms that develop in this. "Nute" is short for nutrient. "Overnute" means you are giving too much nutrients and the soil has gotten to "hot" with Nitrogen and will "burn" the tips of the leaves, which is the very tips of the leaf "fronds" that turn brown as if someone burned them with a lighter. "fronds" are the individual fingers of a leaf. younger leaves have 3 fingers or "fronds" and older leaves will develop as many as 7 fronds.  I really need to sit down and do a nomenclature key chart with definitions.


----------



## BBgrl0887

When we water them we jst use regular water, like w haven't gt any of the nutrient's yet tht you guys have told us to gt so I'm NT sure why there's to much nutrients. We used the Miracle Grow feed only a few times but tht was when they were still in the veg stage. When we fill up the water bottles tht we use we leave the lids off for 24 hrs before we even use tht water.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Weeeeelll, that is the problem with using miracle grow nutrients and/or soil. Different types of plants like different types of nutrients and soil. Corn grows better in sandy loam soil than in rich black or clay soil. Tobacco love clay rich loamy soil. African violets like dark fluffy, acidic soil, etc. MJ is a very need specific plant, more so than many other plants. People call it a weed but it isn't a weed, it is a Herb that is very particular about its nutes.

Miracle Grow is an "all purpose" nutrient/soil that has too much of some elements and not enough of other elements. It can be used with success as you yourself are evidence for it, but its not the best, especially for new growers. I am honestly suprised that you haven't burned them up using MG nutrients as that is what happens many times with new growers who use MG. But you have done quite well to not burn them. The little bit of color on the tips of the leaves is usually a sign of there being too much nutrient (usually nitrogen) in the soil. 

I don't believe yours is too much at this point. *If *the tips of the leaves were showing more tip browning then I would say that there is too much nutes. At this moment, I am more inclined to think that you don't have enough "bloom" nutrients in them to help them produce nice big dense buds, but that is also afffected by the amount of light that they are getting as well. However, since you have bought the new light to put them under, I would say ffeed them some bloom nutes.


----------



## BBgrl0887

It's good to kno tht we are doin so will with MG, we will deff NT be using tht for our next grow, wat kind of soil do you recommend? You said we can gt the bloom nutrient's at Lowes right? Do we jst mix it in with our water, if so, how much?


----------



## BBgrl0887

Anyone? I gt tht nutrient's but I dnt kno how much to use and dnt wna user to much


----------



## Kindbud

less is more i dont believe in mg for pot i use dyna gro cheap and easy and always had great results with em but for the mg nute is it liquid or solid??


----------



## Dr. Green Fang

BBgrl0887 said:


> Anyone? I gt tht nutrient's but I dnt kno how much to use and dnt wna user to much



If you mean you have MG, I would say don't use that. Get a proper nute ... with that said, I have no idea of proper nutes in local stores, beyond going to a hydro store or ordering online. Sorry I'm of no help there.


----------



## BBgrl0887

Hushpuppy tld me to gt TNT Bloom, thts wat I have..i havent used the MG feed since they were in a beg stage and even then I only used it a few time..i jst need to know how much TNT to use


----------



## Hushpuppy

Sorry to take so long to get back to you. Ive been a little busy. You should use 20ml per gallon of water. Water them with it until just a little bit comes out the bottom. Water them slowly to try to completely soak the soil.  make sure you shake it up real good before using it. Feed them with this once a week. But after the first feeding, watch them ffor several days (like you aren't watching them constantly now right?) look at the tips of the leaf fronds (the fingers of the leaf) and if they begin to curl under or start to get brown on the tips, PM me with a pic and don't feed them again until I tell you.


----------



## BBgrl0887

We named her Alfalfa (because of the very top of her) 

View attachment WP_20141013_20_03_34_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Alfalfa 2 

View attachment WP_20141013_20_03_43_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Alfalfa 3 

View attachment WP_20141013_20_06_47_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Alfalfa 4 

View attachment WP_20141013_20_07_16_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Alfalfa 5 

View attachment WP_20141013_20_11_14_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

We named her Pooka &#55357;&#56835; 

View attachment WP_20141013_20_04_27_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Pooka 2 

View attachment WP_20141013_20_04_45_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Pooka 3 

View attachment WP_20141013_20_05_48_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Pooka 4 

View attachment WP_20141013_20_08_01_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Pooka 5 

View attachment WP_20141013_20_08_16_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Pooka 6 

View attachment WP_20141013_20_09_16_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

.. 

View attachment WP_20141014_19_42_07_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

..


----------



## BBgrl0887

Pooka 

View attachment WP_20141020_17_16_27_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Pooka 2 

View attachment WP_20141020_17_16_37_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Pooka 3 

View attachment WP_20141020_17_17_10_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Pooka 4 

View attachment WP_20141020_17_17_26_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Pooka 5 

View attachment WP_20141020_17_18_56_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Pooka 6 

View attachment WP_20141020_17_25_50_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Alfalfa...the leaf on the very top, its an odd looking leaf, it doesn't look like any of the other ones...is that normal? Are they ok because there are a few starting to grow frm our grl (Pooka)..I think I have a diff pic with a better view of it. 

View attachment WP_20141020_17_19_57_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Alfalfa 2...you see how the fan leaves on this one are dying, are they goin to die? 

View attachment WP_20141020_17_20_11_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Alfalfa 3 

View attachment WP_20141020_17_21_05_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Alfalfa 4 

View attachment WP_20141020_17_21_26_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Alfalfa 5 

View attachment WP_20141020_17_22_24_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Alfalfa 6...here's another pic of the top leaf. Input frm ppl wld be appreciated. 

View attachment WP_20141020_17_24_24_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Pooka 

View attachment WP_20141027_10_39_03_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Pooka 2 

View attachment WP_20141027_10_49_48_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Pooka 3 

View attachment WP_20141027_10_50_33_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Pooka 4 

View attachment WP_20141027_10_52_12_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Pooka 5 

View attachment WP_20141027_10_53_05_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Alfalfa 

View attachment WP_20141027_10_40_49_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Alfalfa 2 

View attachment WP_20141027_10_41_10_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Alfalfa 3 

View attachment WP_20141027_10_41_44_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Alfalfa 4 

View attachment WP_20141027_10_42_26_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

Alfalfa 5 

View attachment WP_20141027_10_46_28_Pro.jpg


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching

Do these plants get 12 hours of total dark??? something def is not right... IMO they seem like they are revegging...?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I agree, they are revegging.  There must be a light leak in the space or the dark period is being interrupted.  And they do still look like they have a ways to go--probably another 4 or so weeks.  Light leaks cause the plants to quit flowering and start growing just foliage again.


----------



## BBgrl0887

Is that why the leaves are the very top are growing odd like tht? I'll double check to make sure there isn't a leak. The odd looking leaves didn't start growing until I started to use the Bloom Nutrients.


----------



## Hushpuppy

How much nitrogen is in the bloom nutrients? If there is too much nitrogen, that can cause the reveg to occur as well.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Yes.  That is what a plant looks like that is revegging.  When you reveg a plant you normally harvest about 2/3 of the plant, put it back into 12/12 light and give it a good dose of grow nutes with nice amounts of N.  It will at first grow those funny looking single blade leaves.  Slowly over a couple of weeks it will start to get more leaves and look more like a proper cannabis plant is supposed to.  I have never seen bloom nutes with N cause a plant to reveg if it is under 12/12 light.  Large amounts of N during flowering can cause it to stop flowering, but I have never seen it accompanied by the single leaves that denote a reveg.


----------



## Hackerman

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Yes.  That is what a plant looks like that is revegging.  When you reveg a plant you normally harvest about 2/3 of the plant, put it back into 12/12 light and give it a good dose of grow nutes with nice amounts of N.  It will at first grow those funny looking single blade leaves.  Slowly over a couple of weeks it will start to get more leaves and look more like a proper cannabis plant is supposed to.  I have never seen bloom nutes with N cause a plant to reveg if it is under 12/12 light.  Large amounts of N during flowering can cause it to stop flowering, but I have never seen it accompanied by the single leaves that denote a reveg.



You mean 24/0 ?


----------



## BBgrl0887

Like I told HP at the very bottom of the stems small new buds are still growing, the buds we have now and still growing and getting bigger and the hairs are still growing to (this is happening on both plants).


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Yes Hackerman--that is what I meant.  Thanks.


----------



## BBgrl0887

HP this is coming from one of the weird leaves. 

View attachment WP_20141029_19_12_52_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

... 

View attachment WP_20141029_19_13_45_Pro.jpg


----------



## BBgrl0887

.... 

View attachment WP_20141029_19_15_53_Pro.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

There is little doubt that this plant is revegging.  It almost certainly has to be light leaks.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I can't swear to it as I am not there where I can really look at it on a daily basis but I believe that is a phenotype anomaly. I had a plant to do the same way one time. It was a heavy Indica and it had the weird leaf growth around the buds but it kept flowering and finished without issue.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

In many years of growing, I have not seen this unless the plant was revegging.  I was also thinking that the bud development was not really where it should be on a plant this old?  I figured that revegging was the reason...


----------



## Hushpuppy

This didn't start happening until she added some bloom nutrients that aren't exactly for MJ as they have a considerable amount of nitrogen. She says the buds are still growing and she is seeing more trich growth. She swears there is no light leaks and she has them on a 12/12 lighting schedule. Unless she isn't understanding something, I'm not sure what could be causing it. I had her cut the "bloom" nutes to half to see if that makes any difference. :confused2:


----------



## BBgrl0887

There isn't any light leaks and I do have them on 12/12. I understand everything that you have tld me this far (HP) and if I dnt understand wat your telling me I ask more questions. The hairs are growing frm the weird leaves, those lil buds on the bottom are getting bigger, most of the white hairs are dying off and turning brown and the trich are growing. I'm doing and have done everything HP has tld me to do.


----------



## Hushpuppy

I'm not saying you aren't listening to me or doing something wrong BBgrl. I was just explaining the circumstances of your situation to others who might be considering causes and solutions. You say hair are growing from the weird leaves? Are these the white pistil hairs growing from smaller buds around the leaves or trichome hairs that are growing on the leaves themselves? 

Some of the previous bud pics look like a couple of them are growing ffoxtails. I know foxtailing can sometimes be coming from environment conditions not being right. How are the temps and airflow in your tent?


----------



## BBgrl0887

Do they look right? 

View attachment WP_20141124_15_55_13_Pro.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

They look ok to me. Now you need to keep them in a cool, dry, dark place to allow them to dry. If you put them in something like a closet, you will need to open the closet once a day and swing the door back and forth a couple times to exchange the air in the closet so that you get dryer air in the space, then close it back and leave it for another day before doing it again. Keep an eye on the buds when you do this as you want to be sure they are drying quickly enough to prevent molding and slow enough to get a proper drying. 

I wouldn't use that pan that you have them in as it will trap air and slow the evaporation from the buds. You need to get an adjustable window screen from the hardware/home improvement store, and set them on that.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I would also trim them up more.  You can save the leaf material you cut off to make edibles or tincture or something like that.  The leaf material contains a lot of chlorophyll and just smokes harsh and nasty.


----------



## BBgrl0887

The new babies &#55357;&#56842; 

View attachment WP_20141207_23_35_01_Pro.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy

congratulations  Why are they all off to one side of the pots?


----------



## herbster

awesome journey! cant wait to grow some by myself


----------



## BBgrl0887

Herbster: You haven't grown any yet?


----------

